# Fishing Barometer



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Can some one tell me how it really works? This oneis been aroundthe house for over two years never gave it a serious thought since to me "great fishing isbasically @ anytime" but seriously has someone used this toy with positive results?....like today,the thing said poor fishing but i still went out and all i got werecats.:banghead...

how do u set it up...do not have theinstructions. Thanks.

.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all it's just a barometer with readings in millibars. Some people feel that fish tend to bite when the pressure is just so so. Look in the phone book under GOVT, and look for the Federal Aviation Agency. Look for Flight Service...give them a call and ask what the Barometric Pressure is in millibars at that moment and rotate the hand to that setting. The low numbers means a Low Pressure is in the area, and the higher numbers means that a High Pressure is in the area. During a Low Pressure in a area the tendency is that bad weather will be moving in (kind of like sucks it in) and a High Pressure pushes out the weather towards a area with a lower pressure.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks Tuna.....You know I just cheked the weather website....was updated 13 mnts ago.... would thatwk? orits gotta be dead on...also the what's the goldniddle for>? the black behind is the one thatI have to adjust to 29.97 correct>?

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ttlblack vAlign=top>Humidity:</TD><TD class=smalldefault align=right>88%</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ttlblack vAlign=top>Wind:</TD><TD class=smalldefault align=right>SSE at 16 MPH</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ttlblack vAlign=top>Barometer:</TD><TD class=smalldefault align=right>29.97 in. </TD></TR><TR><TD class=ttlblack vAlign=top>Dewpoint:</TD><TD class=smalldefault align=right>66°F</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ttlblack vAlign=top>Visibility:</TD><TD class=smalldefault align=right>10SM</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Close enough for GOVT work.

Barometers come in all shapes and sizes. Below is mine.










If you look at the spout you will see that the liquid is rising in the spout and is just above rainy. That is telling me that rain is expected in the next 12 hours, in fact our forecast tonight calls for rain and on Sat also.

Now for what it is worth. The pressure the last few days has been dropping (as the pressure drops the liquid rises in the spout and vise versa) Two days ago I went bass fishing and we caught 3 nice bass. (1-17" and 2-18") in a short time. (the pressure was higher then today. We went out today and although we caught 3 the bite was very slow for the 2 hours we were there. Quite a few people fish by a barometer, I fish when I can. By the way during stormy weather the liquid will come all the way to the top of the spout. Every so often I have to add colored water and if I put too much in it will overflow into the tray at the bottom of the glass. You can see where it did so, the water evaporated and left the blue food coloring.


----------

